# être mort, avoir mouru [sic] - mourir : auxiliaire être / avoir



## Liisukka

Est-il complètement faux d'utiliser l'auxiliaire "avoir" avec "mourir"? J'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu "a mouru" plusieurs fois dans un contexte où l'on a voulu souligner que la mort en question venait juste de prendre place ou qu'elle faisait partie d'une succession d'évènements. On l'utilise au moins au Canada, non? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bléros

« Avoir mouru » n'existe pas. Il faut dire « être mort ». Mais _mourir_ au passé simple se conjugue comme ça.

Je mourus
Tu mourus
Il mourut
Nous mourûmes
Vous mourûtes
Ils moururent


----------



## itka

_"Avoir mouru"_ n'est pas possible parce que :
1. l'auxiliaire employé avec "mourir" est toujours "être", d'une part, et d'autre part,
2. parce que le participe passé de ce verbe est "mort(e)" et non "mouru" qui n'existe pas.

Peut-être Bléros a-t-il raison et as-tu entendu le passé simple...ce qui est quand même étonnant, vu son très faible emploi à l'oral...mais aucune autre forme ne ressemble à ce "a mouru"...


----------



## janpol

"je mourus", "j'ai mouru"... la confusion est en effet possible car les voix d'outre-tombe sont souvent difficilement audibles.


----------



## Liisukka

J'aurais peut-être dû préciser que j'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu qu'on utilisait "a mouru" dans certains dialectes (canadiens?), non pas dans la langue standard? Je n'entends toutefois pas encore de voix d'outre-tombe


----------



## janpol

Je ne supposais pas sérieusement une chose pareille, Liisukka ! J'ai fait cette remarque uniquement parce que ce verbe présente la particularité de ne jamais être conjugué à la 1ère personne (sauf avec un sens figuré, bien entendu...)


----------



## Nicomon

Liisukka said:


> J'aurais peut-être dû préciser que j'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu qu'on utilisait "a mouru" dans certains dialectes (canadiens?), non pas dans la langue standard? Je n'entends toutefois pas encore des voix d'outre-tombe


 
Non Liisukka. D'une part, il n'existe pas de tel dialecte que le "canadien". Les québécois et canadiens francophones parlent le français... avec des régionalismes et un accent différent (comme ailleurs dans la francophonie). 

Et d'autre part, je confirme comme les autres que "a mouru" est incorrect. Ceci dit, il est fort possible que tu l'aies entendu. Entre autres chez un enfant qui ne maîtrise pas bien la langue, comme cet exemple : « _dis, maman, *il a mouru* l'oiseau ?" " oui, il *est mort* l'oiseau_ » ou peut-être chez des personnes moins instruites.

Ou encore quelqu'un peut le dire à la blague. Par ex. _mon PC/le moteur de ma voiture a mouru_.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi pour le côté humoristique Nicomon, il m'arrive de l'employer dans ce contexte !


----------



## Maurice92

janpol said:


> Je ne supposais pas sérieusement une chose pareille, Liisukka ! J'ai fait cette remarque uniquement parce que ce verbe présente la particularité de ne jamais être conjugué à la 1ère personne (sauf avec un sens figuré, bien entendu...)


D'un point de vue grammatical, ce verbe n'a aucune particularité concernant la 1ère personne,même au présent, et d'ailleurs on dit 'je meurs" ce qui veut dire je suis en train de mourir.


----------



## janpol

Tout à fait d'accord ! Je sous entendais seulement qu'on avait peu de chance d'entendre conjuguer ce verbe à la première pers. du sing. du passé simple sinon dans un sens figuré (c'était l'exemple qui était pris : "je mourus"/"j'ai mouru").
Au  présent, pas de problème, au futur encore moins puisqu'il exprime même l'une des seules certitudes que nous ayons en ce bas monde...


----------



## timofei

Ploupinet said:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi pour le côté humoristique Nicomon, il m'arrive de l'employer dans ce contexte !


Pareil pour moi.


----------



## snarkhunter

Nicomon said:


> Ou encore *quelqu'un peut le dire à la blague*. Par ex. _mon PC/le moteur de ma voiture a mouru_.


Oui. Ou même encore "quelqu'un" comme *Shrek* :

_"Ben tu vois : t'es pas mouru, l'âne, t'es pas mouru..."_


----------



## itka

Ne racontez pas n'importe quoi aux "apprenants" !

 "a mouru" c'est *faux*. C'est *incorrect*. C'est une *erreur grossière*, à ne jamais employer !


----------



## Nanon

snarkhunter said:


> Oui. Ou même encore "quelqu'un" comme *Shrek* :
> _"Ben tu vois : t'es pas mouru, l'âne, t'es pas mouru..."_



Cet exemple confirme ce que vient d'écrire Itka. "T'as mouru"  ou "t'es mouru" , c'est *monstrueux *!...  (rire grimaçant et vert, de circonstance...)


----------



## Elusiv

C'est *incorrect* oui ! Mais beaucoup de gens disent _"Je suis mouru" _(ou même _"Ch'ui mouru"_) tout en sachant que ce n'est pas correct. C'est une expression orale. Elle fait toujours sourire quand on l'entend, je trouve.
C'est un sens plus figuré, comme quand on est très fatigué. Sinon quand quelqu'un disparaît sans donner de nouvelles, on peut se dire _"il est mouru?"_.
Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas du français grammaticalement correct, seulement comme on l'entend parfois, pour ceux qui ne sont pas experts, c'est bien d'y faire référence.


----------



## Nicomon

> "a mouru" c'est *faux*. C'est *incorrect*. C'est une *erreur grossière*, à ne jamais employer !


 
Bien compris, et bien d'accord, itka. Mais je ne crois pas déplacé de citer les cas où un « apprenant » peut l'entendre.


----------



## Chimel

Elusiv said:


> C'est incorrect oui ! Mais beaucoup de gens disent "Je suis mouru" en sachant très bien que ce n'est pas correst. C'est pour plaisanter.
> Mais "J'ai mouru", jamais entendu et il est vrai que le verbe mourir se conjugue avec l'auxilliaire être. [ Je suis mort. Tu es mort ]


C'est du même tonneau que "Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas venu".

A utiliser avec un gros clin d'oeil, mais Itka a raison: n'embrouillons pas inutilement les choses pour nos amis non francophones.


----------



## Finland

Salut !



itka said:


> "a mouru" c'est *faux*. C'est *incorrect*. C'est une *erreur grossière*, à ne jamais employer !



Allez, Itka, il ne faut pas aussi intransigeant avec la langue, qui est un organisme vivant et fait ce qu'elle veut ! Connaissez-vous Barbara? Qui chante "Sont mourus d'amour" dans sa chanson Sid'amour à mort. Il faut enseigner les formes correctes aux apprenants tout en leur disant que d'autres formes peuvent exister dans la poésie. Évidemment, on ne peut utiliser ces formes qu'exceptionnellement, une fois qu'on maîtrise les règles.

S


----------



## Nanon

Salut Finland,

Oui, mais...

"Sont mourus d'amour" dans une chanson, cela se justifie à la fois par le choix délibéré d'une forme... "exceptionnelle"  (familière, populaire, enfantine, erronée...) et par la versification : assonance en -ou ; 5 syllabes au lieu de 4 pour le correct mais banal "sont morts d'amour", de façon à coller à la mélodie.

Pour autant, si j'étais encore prof de FLE, j'enseignerais, le cas échéant, "mouru" aux apprenants qui connaissent et utilisent déjà "mort". Ou à des linguistes qui veulent étudier des formes "erronées, comiques, enfantines, populaires, familières"... mais de formation régulière et bien vivantes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, à moins de vouloir un effet comique dans un contexte très particulier, _il a mouru_  est *absolument incorrect* en français standard contemporain. Il faut très certainement le déconseiller à tous ceux qui apprennent le français.


----------



## Le Nordaméricain

Maître Capello said:


> Effectivement, à moins de vouloir un effet comique dans un contexte très particulier, _il a mouru_  est *absolument incorrect* en français standard contemporain.



je suis pas tout à fait d'accord. J'ai des amis saguenéens qui disent "t'as mouru?" dans des jeux vidéo pas pour un effet comique. C'est juste un truc qu'ils ont fait depuis l'enfance qu'ils ont pas arrêté de faire. À vrai dire, je dirais qu'ils disent "j'ai mouru" beaucoup moins que "je suis mort." 

À mon avis, je le déconseille aux débutants ou aux apprentis intermédiats parce qu'ils ont du mal à comprendre les subtilités. Ceci fait partie de l'argot et se dit seulement parmi les gens familiers. Mais en fin de compte si tu vas au saguenay. Il va falloir donc apprendre la parlure locale comme : _Ya tu encore de la liqueur d'ins frigidaire?  M'a me chercher un pepsi. = Y'a-t-il encore de la boisson gazeuse dans le frigo? Je vais chercher un pepsi.  
_
Si c'est pas pour parler comme ça, c'est pour comprendre ce qu'on vous dit. Mais hors du Québec et peut-être juste hors du saguenay, ça se dit pas parmi les adultes. Je serais bien surpris de l'entendre en france.


----------



## Laodah

Pour répondre à cette question devenue plutôt vétuste... oui, « il a mouru » existe, bien que non-reçu dans le français châtié. Cette expression est surtout typique du parler acadien. « Il aura mouru avant de dire "je suis mort"... » 

De par l'impossibilité de l'enseignement formelle en langue française au Nouveau Brunswick avant très récemment, le français acadien a développé isolément durant deux siècles, avec résultat qu'il contient de nos jours beaucoup de constructions unique à lui, y compris innovations dans la grammaire de base de la langue de Molière. 

Du fait d'être strictement régionales, ces improvisations-là ne figurent pas dans le français soutenu, ni même canadien. Mais c'est le fonne, ça c'est sûr.


----------



## Nicomon

Lu sur un autre forum : 





> La langue populaire a gardé le souvenir d'un participe passé *mouru* pour le verbe mourir, qui trouve sa place dans la distinction qu'elle fait de l'action et de l'état, associés respectivement aux verbes avoir et être : *il a mouru à sept heures, il est mort depuis trois jours. *
> C'est une nuance encore bien vivante dans les campagnes angevines.


Lu ailleurs :





> Dans une langue comique ou enfantine, sentez-vous la nuance qu'il y a entre _le petit chat est mort_ et _le petit chat a mouru_ ?


 Je l'ai déjà écrit sur le forum français-anglais... à mon avis le fait de ne pas pouvoir dire _avoir mouru_ en « français correct » est une lacune.

C'était *ce fil* (post 28), dans lequel j'ai mis un lien vers celui-ci, justement. 

Je suis assez d'accord avec ceci : 





> Même de nos jours et sous nos cieux _(Hexagone)_, la construction réputée hyperfautive :     *il a mouru* quand on la fait alterner avec :     *il est mort* apporte une nuance certaine qui ne peut échapper au plus rigide des puristes.


----------



## Laodah

> C'est une nuance encore bien vivante dans les campagnes angevines.


Ça'lors. J'étais étudiant à Angers, mais je n'y ai pas rencontré ce petit artefact que je pensais le nôtre...

Il est vrai que les Français sont susceptibles à nous jouer de tels tours. J'ai souvent rencontré des constructions dites « abominations canadiennes » en province française. […]


----------



## Reynald

Intéressant. Cette différence existe aussi en français cadien (en Louisiane) avec un pp en i : _Il a mour*i* il y a trois jours._


----------



## plantin

Nicomon said:


> Lu sur un autre forum :
> La langue populaire a gardé le souvenir d'un participe passé *mouru* pour le verbe mourir


J'ai trouvé cette discussion sur le forum en question et j'aurais bien aimé quelques sources, car je ne pense pas que ce participe ait jamais existé en dehors de son emploi dans la langue populaire (souvenir de quel français: le français médiéval ?) Et encore moins que dans ce cas, la langue populaire en ait gardé le souvenir, puisque le français médiéval tel qu'on le connaît était une langue de lettrés, et qu'il y avait autant de langues orales que de régions en France.
Par exemple, en parcourant le Lancelot à la charrette de Chrétien de Troyes, un des premiers romans en français, on trouve 22 occurrences de ce participe: et il s'écrit _mort _comme aujourd'hui, ou _morz_, qu'il soit employé avec avoir dans un sens actif (tuer), ou avec être pour indiquer l'état (être mort), mais aussi  le fait de mourir (en fait le calque du latin "fuit mortuus", cette formule qu'on trouve en quantité dans les nécrologes: "Hoc anno fuit mortuus X...." synonyme de obiit: il mourut).

Ici, par exemple, à quelques vers de distance:

_Cil dui cop l'ont mort_, ce _me sanble 
Ne l’ont mort autre Breibançon (_ces deux coups l'ont tué il me semble, ce n'est (sont) pas quelconque(s)  Brabançon(s) qui l'a/l'ont tué.) 
[...]
_Et com me fust granz reconforz
Se une fois ainz qu’il fust mort
L’eüsse entre mes braz tenu_
(Et quel grand réconfort pour moi si une seule fois, avant qu’il mourût, j'eusse pu le tenir dans mes bras).

Intéressant ici puisqu’il est coordonné à un autre participe :
_Ja mes cist ne li fera ganche ;
Morz et cheüz, fet est de lui._
Jamais plus celui-ci ne lui jouera de tour, mort et chu (c.a.d: tombé mort) c’en est fait de lui.

Je crois plutôt que ce _mouru _est une invention répondant à un besoin, celui de pallier l'incapacité de _être_, qui est en fait d'abord une copule, à exprimer une action, et qui faute de mieux se substitue, dans la langue populaire à des verbes plus savants donc inconnus comme _expirer _ou _rendre l'âme_, ou _succomber_, qui eux acceptent parfaitement avoir et expriment une action. Pour ce faire, on a sûrement utilisé comme modèle des verbes banals et de morphologie proche comme courir ou parcourir.


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> j'aurais bien aimé quelques sources


Pour le moyen français (+ une mention sur la permanence de cet usage en patois) :


> 5° Mort dérive directement de mortuum ; on trouve aussi au moyen âge _*mouru*_: Il est *mouruz *(Jubinal, Mistères, I, 163). De fain avez _*mouru*_ (Deschamps, III, 174). Cette forme est encore en usage dans les patois (Jaubert, II, 86).
> 
> Grammaire historique de la langue française


(Graissé, souligné par moi.)

Sinon, pour le _patois / parler populaire / Québec_, en tapant dans un moteur de recherche _mouru + patois / parler populaire / Québec_, on trouve quelques références.


----------



## Nicomon

plantin said:


> dans la langue populaire à des verbes plus savants donc inconnus comme _expirer _ou _rendre l'âme_, ou _succomber_


  Ces verbes sont plus soutenus, mais il ne faudrait pas prendre les gens pour des ignares. Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire « savants donc inconnus ».

Lu sur cette page : 





> Cette forme est courante dans certains parlers régionaux.
> _Le patois conjugue tous les verbes neutres avec l'auxiliaire avoir : il a venu; — il a parti; — il a tombé ; — il *a mouru* ;_ — (C. Heuillard, _Étude sur le patois de la commune de Gaye, canton de Sézanne_, 1903)


  Je pourrais très bien dire _a tombé, _moi aussi.  Participe passé erroné ou régionalisme ?  C'est un peu des deux, à mon avis.

Dommage qu'on ne fasse pas, comme en anglais, de distinction entre l'action de mourir et l'état d'être mort.

_Il a vécu et il a mouru_.   Ça vous choque vraiment?  Moi, non.
Je ne l'écrirais peut-être pas, mais je trouve ça ma foi  plus « chantant » que _il a vécu et il est mort. _

@ kat :  Dans les exemples sous Québec, il est question du français canadien parlé hors Québec.
Je l'ai écrit... ça ne me choque pas, et je trouve que c'est une lacune du français dit « correct ».
Mais au Québec - tout au moins dans mon entourage immédiat - on dit en général : _être mort_ et non _avoir mouru._


----------



## plantin

k@t said:


> Pour le moyen français (+ une mention sur la permanence de cet usage en patois)
> Grammaire historique de la langue française
> 5° Mort dérive directement de mortuum ; on trouve aussi au moyen âge _*mouru*_: Il est *mouruz *(Jubinal, Mistères, I, 163). De fain avez _*mouru*_ (Deschamps, III, 174):


Il faut préciser quand même que Jubinal et Deschamps sont mis abusivement sur le même plan par l'auteur, puisque Achille Jubinal est un érudit compilateur de mystères du XIXème, tandis que Deschamps est réellement un poète des XIVème-XVème siècle; on pourrait s'y tromper avec cette mise en page...

Sur le fond: ces références sont à prendre avec d’infinies précautions selon moi (et pardon d'être un peu long) :

1.      A cause de l’histoire de l’œuf et de la poule : un mystère était un spectacle on ne peut plus populaire ; rien ne dit que  l’auteur ne se soit pas servi d’une expression  déjà établie dans la langue populaire (l’œuvre en question,  le martyre de Saint-Denis, est très tardive, XVème siècle) et qu’il l’ait précisément utilisée pour parler le langage de ses spectateurs ; en somme, il ne serait pas le prescripteur, mais l’écho. On pourrait en revenir dans ce cas à une invention populaire sans lien avec une référence antérieure.

2.       Parce qu’il est toujours utile de replacer dans le contexte, p.100-169 (mais l'auteur de cette grammaire a-t-il lu l’œuvre, ou s'est-il contenté de reprendre une mention précédente ? ). On constate alors  que cette réplique se trouve dans la bouche d’un hôtelier, que l’auteur présente tout au long de ses répliques comme un homme ne sachant pas parler correctement le français (il est probablement de langue d’oc (par exemple, p. 159, à Senctin qui lui lance : "A Dieu soyez" (au revoir), il répond "Adiou syas", et un peu avant, "Tout aquo que volz commendar" (tout ce que vous voudrez me commander). Chez lui, ce "est mouruz" est clairement utilisé comme un marqueur social ou peut-être régional, dont sauf son respect, l’auteur de cette grammaire a grand tort selon moi, de faire un type lexical susceptible de généralisation (un peu comme si, dans 500 ans , on trouvait comme exemple dans une grammaire du français archaïque du XXIème siècle  une réplique de Dany Boon dans les Ch'tis). L'effet comique n'est pas non plus exclu, comme aujourd'hui, ce personnage se caractérisant par ses répliques particulièrement crues et dirait-on de nos jours, décalées. D’autant plus que dans la bouche des autres personnages, le participe "mort" est le seul utilisé, dans les trois occurrences suivantes :

De male-mort soient-ilz morts
Mors eussent-ilz estre pieçà (p. 127)

Je suis mort au premier morcel
Se je ne bois, c’est ma coustume (p.150)

Que quant il [Saint-Denis] fu mort et fénis
Il prist entre ses mains sa teste (p.155)


Quant à Eustache Deschamps, c’est un autre problème, on trouve effectivement le participe mouru une fois dans ses poèmes (les autres, sauf erreur, étant des formes du verbe conjugué) :

Prince, nobles, prestres, peuple, de fain
Avez mouru, nous sentons vostre clain.

... mais mort/mors aussi, trois fois :

Si que, lui mort, le peuple en ot tel rage
Se Grâce n'est, je suis mors et perdus
Je seray mors, aussi l'en t' occira

Alors ? …
Mais oui, mais c’est bien sûr, il écrit en décasyllabes, et les quatre pieds de avez mouru, qu'il a pu aller pêcher dans la langue populaire ou dans son propre lexique, lui-même n'étant pas de si haute extraction, et provincial de surcroït) sont bien pratiques au lieu des trois pieds de êtes morts quand on veut garder sa rime en ain laborieusement acquise par une coupure peu esthétique de sa phrase. Mais il revient sagement à mort quand un pied suffit à son bonheur. Tel (masculin au lieu de féminin, quatrième vers proposé), sert aussi ce but, puisqu'ailleurs il sait très bien l'accorder (ex: "Se telle plume leur est de l'ele ostee")... Un peu probablement comme le "encor" poétique dont on s’accordera à penser qu’il n’est pas représentatif du langage réel. Aller piocher une licence poétique unique dans toute une œuvre, c’est bien fragile, selon moi, pour mériter de figurer comme exemple dans une grammaire.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Lu sur un autre forum
> La langue populaire a gardé le souvenir d'un participe passé *mouru* pour le verbe mourir,





plantin said:


> J'ai trouvé cette discussion sur le forum en question et j'aurais bien aimé quelques sources,


(Rougi par moi.)

Dans le message de Nicomon que tu as cité et à propos duquel tu souhaitais avoir des sources, il était fait mention de langue populaire. Les sources vers lesquelles j’ai renvoyé semblent confirmer que cette forme en _-u + auxiliaire avoir_ est attestée depuis longtemps dans la langue populaire, dans les patois, dans certaines régions.
Cette forme ne semble pas attestée pour un registre français-standard, mais je ne crois pas que ce point ait été défendu précédemment (bon j'ai lu en diagonale et ne suis pas allée voir les liens - oui, c'est mal !! -, du coup j'ai possiblement loupé un truc ! Est-ce le cas ?).


----------



## plantin

k@t said:


> du coup j'ai possiblement loupé un truc ! Est-ce le cas ?).


Non, je ne pense pas, mais peut-être me suis-je mal expliqué. Je reprends (rapidement cette fois, rassure-toi)

_"La langue populaire a *gardé le souvenir* d'un participe passé mouru pour le verbe mourir" _(je grasseye) signifie pour moi qu'un participe "mouru" a réellement existé *ailleurs que dans la langue populaire* (celle des élites par exemple, ou dans la littérature), mais qu'il s'est perdu et que seule la langue populaire en a *gardé le souvenir et donc l'usage*. Mais où serait donc niché ce participe avant que le commun s'en empare et le perpétue ? Je demande alors si des sources existent qui justifieraient cette affirmation, car je n'en connais pas. 
J'ai pris les sources que tu as fournies comme l'attestation que des références littéraires médiévales existent bel et bien *et qu'elles sont des exemples de ce dont se souvient la langue populaire. *
Ma thèse (un bien grand mot mais bon,...) est plutôt que cette forme_ a mouru_ est née (où ? quand ? probablement très tôt) dans une population au lexique trop pauvre pour remplacer le _est mort _ambigu (état/action) par un substitut grammaticalement acceptable (ex: a expiré). _A mouru_ était le candidat idéal de par sa proximité morphologique avec _a couru_, par exemple. La littérature médiévale, a parfois *repris *cette forme (tes exemples, ou plutôt ceux de cette grammaire); on ne peut donc considérer ces apparitions comme des sources à l'origine de l'usage populaire, mais comme sa récupération, et j'ai essayé de le démontrer. Si ça se trouve on dit la même chose, est-ce le cas ?



Nicomon said:


> Ces verbes sont plus soutenus, mais il ne faudrait pas prendre les gens pour des ignares. Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire « savants donc inconnus ».


Aujourd'hui encore, _expirer_ (plutôt _espirer _d'ailleurs au Moyen-âge = _exhaler l'âme_) est classé comme "littéraire". Alors, chez le laboureur picard au temps de Jeanne d'Arc... Mais loin de moi l'idée de le considérer comme un ignare, il en savait infiniment plus que nous sur des tas de choses que nous avons oubliées. 
Si je vous parle d'_abluer, _vous faites quoi ? Mot inconnu de vous probablement, et connu de moi depuis disons cinq minutes; mais vous n'êtes pas une ignare, et moi non plus. Notre paysan picard avait sûrement plus de chance de savoir ce que c'était que nous.


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> (celle des élites par exemple, ou dans la littérature)


Ah oui, OK, moi je comprenais plutôt que la langue populaire gardait le souvenir du stade où les enfants généralisent / simplifient le système et forment donc le participe de _mourir _en *–u* (en passant, pourquoi *–u*, plutôt que *–i* ? (sauf en Louisiane d’après le message de Reynald), ce serait intéressant de savoir).


----------



## plantin

Je pense que l'usage enfantin n'a rien à voir avec l'usage historique, il naît spontanément chez la plupart des enfants par calque des participes en u, certains calquent sur le i (il a mouri, il a li), comme aussi de très nombreux enfants disent naturellement "vous faisez" avant que les parents et l'école les corrigent.


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> Je pense que l'usage enfantin n'a rien à voir avec l'usage historique,


Sur ce point, je suis bien d’accord, c’est juste que je n’avais pas interprété le commentaire de l’intervenant comme étant de l’ordre de l’analyse historique (d'autant qu'il faisait suite à une remarque sur cet usage du participe en _-u_ chez les enfants d'une forumeuse).



Reynald said:


> Intéressant. Cette différence existe aussi en français cadien (en Louisiane) avec un pp en i : _Il a mour*i* il y a trois jours._


Oh ! en Wallonie (au moins dans une partie) aussi ! 


> Pour le v. mouri 'mourir', la distinction se marque d'une façon particulière : pour exprimer l'action, on dit _*il a MOURI*_,
> 
> Bibliothèque de la Faculté de philosophie et lettres de l'Université de Liège


----------



## Nicomon

@ Plantin :_ expirer_ (dont _rendre son dernier soupir _n'est pas le premier sens) est un « quasi synonyme » de _mourir_.   

Littéraire pour littéraire, vous avez oublié trépasser (que l'on peut associer au substantif _trépas_).
Il a l'avantage de se conjuguer avec les deux auxiliaires. 





> *Rem. *_Trépasser_ se conjugue avec l'auxil_. avoir_ quand on veut exprimer l'action qui s'est passée à l'époque dont on parle: _Cette illusion sans laquelle il eût probablement trépassé d'un coup_ (Druon, _Gdes fam._, t. 2, 1948, p. 19). Avec l'auxil. _être_ quand on veut exprimer l'état résultant de cette action: _La poule mangea le lapin, et le lendemain elle était trépassée_ (Dumas père, _Monte-Cristo_, t. 1, 1846, p. 763).





k@t said:


> (en passant, pourquoi *–u*, plutôt que *–i* ?


 Peut-être parce que c'est construit sur le modèle du verbe _courir_, comme Plantin l'a suggéré ?

À moins que ce soit un parallèle avec le passé simple _il mourut_.  Extrait de cette page. C'est moi qui colore. 





> Formes déviantes : on constate une tendance assez répandue à utiliser un participe passé thématique en [y] (parallèle au passé simple, comme dans nombre de verbes) dans les formes composées : *il a mouru (avec passage à l'auxiliaire avoir, marque d'une action). Mais la forme canonique mort(e) se maintient sans concurrence quand l'emploi se rapproche de l'adjectif (substantivable: un mort).


Ceux qui disent _mouri_ le conjuguent peut-être comme _périr ?  _Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse...


----------



## plantin

Nicomon said:


> Littéraire pour littéraire, vous avez oublié trépasser (que l'on peut associer au substantif _trépas_).


Oui, c'est vrai, j'avais oublié celui-là, mais je vais probablement vous étonner: je suis persuadé que notre paysan picard (encore lui, il est bien pratique) connaissait mieux le terme _trépassé_ que nous. Tout simplement parce qu'à partir du XIIème siècle dans les monastères, puis vers le XIVème dans les paroisses, s'est développée la pratique de la messe des Trépassés, une des stratégies de l'Eglise pour décourager les habitudes héritées du paganisme (notamment les offrandes sur les tombes) et encadrer plus efficacement le culte des morts. Et faites confiance à l'Eglise pour acculturer très efficacement les populations: quand on dit à Colinet (oui, il s'appelle Colinet ce paysan picard, je le nomme au cas où en en aurait encore besoin ), qui, comme tous ses voisins, est angoissé par son salut et celui de ses proches, d'assister à la messe des Trépassés, il y va de bon cœur, et pas seulement par injonction sociale. Et l’Église ne fait pas les choses à moitié, c'est tous les lundis (le lundi des Trépassés) avec quête, obole pour les pauvres, procession dans le cimetière et pour attirer les foules, des distributions d'indulgences. Le mot (puisqu'il est dit et répété, cela ne passe bien sûr pas par l'écrit) et le geste s'inscrivent donc dans le calendrier liturgique habituel, une leçon de vocabulaire hebdomadaire en quelque sorte. Avec le rôle de ces facteurs externes sur la production de la langue, on est en plein dans la sociolinguistique.
Quant à expliquer pourquoi, alors, _a trépassé_ ne s'est pas imposé au lieu de _a mouru_, j'y vois trois raisons:
1. Trépasser (trespasser) a plusieurs autres sens à cette époque, c'est aussi un verbe de mouvement totalement étranger donc à l'idée de mort (passer au-delà, mais au sens de traverser une limite, ou encore dépasser, terminer, passer, ex: _Que toz li anz fu trespassez); _des ambiguïtés étaient encore possibles_. _L'anglais a d'ailleurs conservé en partie cette acception avec _trespass (_l'interdiction _No trespassing !).
2. _C'est malgré tout un mot "importé"_,_ fourni "clés en main" par l'Eglise, moins naturel que mourir_, _avec une utilisation plus liturgique que pratique.
_3._ Les promoteurs de la tournure _a mouru_ ne se posaient sûrement pas la question dans les termes que nous tenons ici: "On un problème, _est mort_ signifie l'action et l'état, est-ce qu'on dit _a mouru_ malgré l'incorrection ou est-ce qu'on prend _a trépassé_, qui lui est correct, à la place ? L'incorrection de _a mouru_ est notre constatation, pas la leur.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne m'attendais pas à un si long chapitre.   J'aimais l'idée que le verbe _trépasser_ se conjugue avec les deux auxiliaires.
Remarquez que les verbes _expirer_ et _succomber_ ont eux aussi d'autres sens, et pas de substantifs (que je sache) synonymes de _la mort_.

Je ne connais que trépas, mort, décès.
Extrait de la même page : 





> _Le défunt _a vécu, il a rempli sa charge. _Le trépassé_ vit encore dans une vie nouvelle_. Le mort_ n'est plus, il est cendre et poussière.


J'ajoute défunter : 





> _Fam._ et _région._ *Mourir, trépasser.* _Voici plus d'un an que j'ai quitté Pézènes pour prendre au Paloas, la place de mon père qui *a défunté*_ (Fabre, _Mllede Malavieille,_1865, p. 13):
> LE PÈRE ALEXANDRE. − Leleu, c'est mon cadet, de tous temps. − Quand ma sainte mère *a défunté*, − c'est sa mère à lui, − la mère Leleu, − qui venait me torcher. Martin du Gard, _Le Testament du Père Leleu,_1920, I, p. 1144.


  Cela dit, je maintiens que *a mouru* comblerait une lacune.  On ne pourrait pas (ou difficilement) utiliser les autres verbes en parlant d'un animal, par exemple.   





> L'exemple extrême est le verbe _mourir_, qui n'a pas réellement de participe passé ; la forme des temps composés est celle d'un attribut, construit sur un adjectif verbal « équivalent » (marquant l'équivalence de l'adjectif verbal accompli et du participe passé inaccompli), et non sur un vrai participe passé :
> « _Elle est *morte*_ », au lieu d'un hypothétique « _Elle *a mouru_ ».  Source


----------



## plantin

[…]
Une seule remarque: le choix de _mouru _justifié par le passé-simple (que vous citez en #43, 43 !! il ne veut pas mourir ce sujet ) me paraît plus valide que par le calque de couru, finalement.


----------



## plazbovo

Le passé composé est le temps indiqué pour une action achevée. On conjugue généralement le verbe mourir avec l'auxiliaire être parce que les morts ne reviennent pas à la vie. Ce n'est donc pas un véritable passé composé, mais un présent de verbe d'état avec l'adjectif mort comme attribut : "il est mort".
Pour ma part, je pense qu'on peut dire "il a mouru" dans de rares contextes où l'action est terminée !
Il y a un exemple fameux ! Celui qui croit que Jésus a été ressuscité des morts peut déclarer que Jésus a mouru (action commencée dans le passé et terminée).


----------



## Nanon

Attention à vérifier les informations et leurs sources !
On trouve ceci sur le site Conjugaison du verbe français mourir - Conjuguer le verbe français mourir :



> *Passé composé*
> j'_ai_ mouru
> tu _as_ mouru
> il/elle _a_ mouru
> nous _avons_ mouru
> vous _avez_ mouru
> ils/elles _ont_ mouru


Un site de conjugaison à déconseiller !

Quant à Jésus qui _*a mouru_, l'histoire est racontée dans un ouvrage un tant soit peu ancien sur le parler de la banlieue du Havre. Non seulement il ne s'agit pas de français standard (justement, on examine dans le livre l'influence du normand sur le français standard) mais celui qui dit que « Jésus _*a mouru_, mais n'est pas mort _pisqu'_il est ressuscité » est un enfant. etude sur le langage de la banlieue du havre


----------



## Nicomon

Bien sûr que c'est du langage d'enfant.

Moi j'aime la suite :  





> Si ce n'était pas du français, c'était de l'intelligence.


 Je ne recommande pas, bien sûr, mais...
Vous voyez bien que le très incorrect « _a mouru _» comblerait une lacune.


----------



## Nanon

Ouais, mais que l'on soit enfant, ado ou éternel gamin,_ *j'ai mouru_ ou *_je suis mouru(e)_ ne sont à utiliser qu'en sachant que ces tournures sont _très incorrectes_...


----------



## Nicomon

Surtout à la première personne.   Voir les posts 4 et 6 de janpol.  
Je ne m'imagine pas non plus dire le très correct « _je suis morte_ », à moins d'ajouter  _de rire, de fatigue_, etc.


----------



## snarkhunter

janpol said:


> J'ai fait cette remarque uniquement parce que ce verbe présente la particularité de ne jamais être conjugué à la 1ère personne (sauf avec un sens figuré, bien entendu...)


Pas toujours.
Il peut être utilisé pour un effet littéraire particulier. Ainsi, "Le tombeau des lucioles" (dessin animé adapté du roman bouleversant de Nosaka Akiyuki) débute par la déclaration suivante :

_"Le 21 septembre 1945, je suis mort."_

Là, c'est bien le personnage lui-même qui s'exprime, ou plus exactement son "fantôme". Mais c'est certainement un cas très particulier dans la littérature.


----------



## plazbovo

Nanon said:


> Ouais, mais que l'on soit enfant, ado ou éternel gamin,_ *j'ai mouru_ ou *_je suis mouru(e)_ ne sont à utiliser qu'en sachant que ces tournures sont _très incorrectes_...



Nanon,
Je ne défends pas l'idée de dire "il est mouru", puisque le verbe est intransitif sans être un verbe de mouvement (partir, aller, ...). C'est donc aussi incorrect que de dire "il est dansé" ou "il est nagé". On ne pourrait justifier une formulation avec l'auxiliaire être.
En revanche, _mort _est un adjectif qualificatif. Quand on prend le temps de la réflexion, et c'est ce que l'enfant fait dans votre histoire normande, dans le contexte où la résurrection est envisageable, alors "il est  mort" correspond bien au mode indicatif, mais n'est pas le verbe _mourir _au passé composé, c'est le verbe _être _conjugué au présent.
Sur la base de quoi déconseillez-vous le site que vous incriminez ? parce que vous avez entendu de source objective que ce site est à déconseiller ? ou parce qu'il ne va pas dans votre sens quand il conjugue le verbe mourir ?
On ne peut pas _être _et _avoir été_. Si Jésus _a été_ mort, alors il ne peut pas _être _mort (encore mort à l'heure qu'il est).
Le passé composé ne s'emploie-t-il pas pour parler d'une action accomplie, qui ne se poursuit donc pas dans le présent ?
Êtes-vous d'accord pour dire que si un homme est ressuscité, alors il a été mort. Et s'il a été mort, alors il n'est plus mort !
Le verbe mourir ne prévoyant pas de résurrection, en tous cas dans le monde scientifique, alors les grammairiens assujettis au monde scientifique n'ont pas prévu de passé composé. A leurs yeux, le passé des morts ne pouvait être que ... décomposé !
Bien que je ne sois pas grammairien, "Jésus est mort puis a été ressuscité" ne me semble pas correct sur un plan grammatical. La majorité des grammairiens vous diront le contraire. Mais la majorité des scientifiques disaient jadis que le soleil tournait autour de la terre ... et pourtant.
De même on ne devrait pas dire "_Jésus est parti_" si Jésus est déjà revenu. Il faudrait dire "_Jésus était parti et il est revenu_"
Le plus-que-parfait classique (_il était mort_) pose moins de problème, car grammaticalement parlant "il était mort et il est vivant" tient la route, mais dire "il est mort et il est vivant" est une contradiction.
En fait, l'auxiliaire être pour former un passé composé est une délicatesse que les grammairiens se sont autorisés. Mais fondamentalement, _il est parti, il est mort, il est descendu_ sont des présents du verbe être, accompagnés d'un épithète.
C'est donc de la bouche de l'enfant que la vérité est sortie.


----------



## Reynald

plazbovo said:


> Sur la base de quoi déconseillez-vous le site que vous incriminez ?


D'accord avec Nanon. D'abord parce que, quelle que soit la justification de *_mouru_ du point de vue du sens, cette forme est pour l'instant considérée comme fautive.
Et puis regardez les verbe neiger, pleuvoir… entre autres. C'est comique.


----------



## plazbovo

Reynald said:


> Et puis regardez les verbe neiger, pleuvoir… entre autres. C'est comique.



Ben vous avez répondu à ma question. Visiblement, ce site est à déconseiller parce qu'il y a de nombreuses erreurs. Je vais quand même aller voir les verbes neiger et pleuvoir pour me faire ma propre idée. )


----------



## plazbovo

Qu' faire ? mais qui fait la langue ? sinon ceux qui la parlent ? Je suis français et je pense qu'il faudrait parler correctement. La construction des passés composés que je propose n'a rien de problématique en soi, cela ne se heurte à aucune règle de la langue française. Il n'y a pas même de difficulté de forme (prononciation difficile, ambiguïté potentielle, etc.)
Dire "il a mouru pendant la Commune de 1871" au lieu de "il est mort pendant la commune de 1871" ne pose aucune difficulté particulière. Le seul obstacle à surmonter, c'est la bêtise de Français plus attachés à la tradition qu'au bon sens, et qui avaient négligé que dans certains cas on pouvait mourir et revenir à la vie. C'est d'ailleurs le cas d'expressions imagées comme "il est mort de rire". Comment savoir avec une telle expression si la personne a réellement succombé à son rire (passé composé), ou si elle est en train de rire (présent). Dans cette phrase, tout le monde (ou presque) comprend que la personne est en train de rire (présent de l'indicatif), et pourtant le verbe indiqué (mourir de rire) n'est jamais qu'une façon de "mourir" parmi d'autres.


----------



## Nanon

Bêtise de la tradition ? Vous pourriez invoquer les usages ou/et l'enseignement scolaire (lequel contient une part certaine de bêtise et de règles mal énoncées), mais êtes-vous certain que les Français (les seuls Français, d'ailleurs, à l'exclusion des autres francophones) appliquent des règles par attachement _conscient _à la tradition ? Les grammairiens, les enseignants, les prescripteurs, soit...

Pour en revenir à la question, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire à quelqu'un qui apprend le français (et parmi les lecteurs de ce forum, les apprenants sont nombreux) qu'il _peut _dire _*il a mouru _en pensant, de bonne foi, que cette tournure est correcte parce que fondée sur le bon sens, voire, selon certaines des explications données ci-dessus, sur l'usage local ou historique. Quiconque dit sciemment (ne parlons pas des enfants, par exemple) _il a mouru _doit savoir qu'il va forcément attirer l'attention de celui qui va le lire ou l'entendre.
Ceci dit, toujours pour quelqu'un qui apprend le français, il est très difficile - voire carrément illogique - de faire contraster _il est mort / il a péri / il a trépassé / il est décédé._ Je me bornerai à le constater.


----------



## plazbovo

Nanon said:


> Pour en revenir à la question, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire à quelqu'un qui apprend le français (et parmi les lecteurs de ce forum, les apprenants sont nombreux) qu'il _peut _dire _*il a mouru _en pensant, de bonne foi, que cette tournure est correcte parce que fondée sur le bon sens.



Ce n'est pas mon propos. Je me contente d'inviter à la réflexion. C'est intéressant (mais aussi un peu triste) de voir le mur philosophique auquel on se heurte quand on veut "bousculer" les idées reçues. Songez que le mot mort ne serait-ce que par sa forme, sa structure, n'a rien d'un participe passé de mourir. Aucun verbe ne souffre d'une telle déclinaison. _Mort _est un adjectif qualificatif, et c'est bien sa nature dans la phrase "il est mort".



Nanon said:


> Ceci dit, toujours pour quelqu'un qui apprend le français, il est très difficile - voire carrément illogique - de faire contraster _il est mort / il a péri / il a trépassé / il est décédé._ Je me bornerai à le constater.


Là je n'ai pas compris ce que vous voulez dire, désolé. Contraster ? En tous cas, tous ces mots ont des sens différents. S'ils étaient parfaitement synonymes, certains n'auraient guère de raison d'exister et d'être en usage.
Exemple : périr insiste sur la dimension négative de la mort. Dans la Bible (traductions françaises), ce mot périr renvoie à ceux qui se perdent dans les ténébres de la mort, et c'est ainsi qu'on parle de la mort comme la conséquence de leurs péchés.
trépasser n'a pas cette connotation angoissante. Trépasser est un mot assez neutre pour décrire la mort. Mais il me semble qu'il renvoie quand même à une notion d'échec. Alors que décéder est tout simplement le terme juridique, froid et sans émotion quand on veut indiquer la mort.


----------



## Nanon

CONTRASTER : Définition de CONTRASTER : être ou mettre en opposition, en contraste. Je parle ici, bien entendu, des auxiliaires avec lesquels se conjuguent ces verbes qui appartiennent pourtant tous au même champ. Posez-vous la question de savoir pourquoi _décéder _(« mourir au sens juridique », pour reprendre vos termes) se conjugue avec _être _et _trépasser _(neutre ? littéraire ?) avec _avoir_. J'espère avoir répondu au mieux à votre interrogation.


----------



## plazbovo

Figurez-vous que l'expression "il a décédé" me semblerait correcte ! Je parle avec un esprit libre, et non vassalisé aux académiciens. Vous m'énoncez d'autres verbes synonymes de mourir, mais décédé (adjectif) est aussi un synonyme de mort (adjectif).
J'espère que vous n'êtes pas agacé par la distance que je me permets de prendre avec la "sagesse des hommes" ?


----------



## Reynald

Libre à vous. Aucune loi en France n'interdit à quiconque de parler comme un enfant de trois ans ou d'utiliser des formes régionales disparues afin de ne pas se sentir « vassalisé ». Pour se faire comprendre dans la vie de tous les jours, c'est original.


----------



## k@t

plazbovo said:


> _Mort _est un adjectif qualificatif


Quand il l’est, mais ça reste malgré tout un adjectif verbal.
Par ailleurs, dans _Il est mort hier / dans d’atroces souffrances / il y a bien longtemps_, _mort_ est participe passé.


plazbovo said:


> Songez que le mot mort ne serait-ce que par sa forme, sa structure, n'a rien d'un participe passé de mourir.


Si on regarde du côté du latin (par exemple *ici*), la forme de ce participe passé n’a rien d’étonnant.


plazbovo said:


> Aucun verbe ne souffre d'une telle déclinaison.


_Souffrir_, précisément, est également atypique (du moins d’un point de vue synchronique ; en diachronie, et si on regarde là-encore du côté du latin, ce participe passé est tout de suite moins « étrange »).

Mais en fait, c’est moins la forme du participe passé qui est en cause, que l’impossibilité d’utiliser l’auxiliaire *avoir* avec ce verbe.
On pourrait très bien imaginer, tout en conservant la forme _mort _: *Il a mort / Il est mort* (ou pourquoi pas _Il a mouru / Il est mouru_, ou toute autre forme que le participe passé pourrait prendre), ce qui se trouve d’ailleurs pour *expirer*, pour lequel les deux auxiliaires sont possibles. C’est également le cas pour le *trépasser* cité par Nanon. En revanche, l’usage (tout seul ou du fait des prescripteurs ?) n’a finalement pas retenu cette alternance pour *décéder*. Voici d’ailleurs ce qu’on peut lire concernant ce dernier :




*Source*

Ces choix paraissent a priori un brin arbitraires, je ne sais pas si c’est effectivement le cas, ou bien si on peut y trouver une justification.


----------



## plazbovo

quel crédit accorder à cette page de dictionnaire ? où décéder veut dire "mourir de mort naturelle'. Donc JFK n'est pas décédé ???
Mais je constate que mes arguments ne sont pas considérés par ceux qui ont réagi à mes posts. Alors tant pis. Pas grave.

Plus grave est le mur philosophique que des hommes refusent d'escalader, comme si la langue était une science, régie par des lois physiques inviolables.
Les hommes font les langues, et nous sommes ces hommes.


----------



## k@t

plazbovo said:


> quel crédit accorder à cette page de dictionnaire ?


Et ce pauvre dictionnaire qui allait pourtant dans ton sens, et moi qui l’avait indiqué pour cette même raison, alors que d’autres plus normatifs prescrivaient (déjà antérieurement) le seul auxiliaire _être_.
Son *auteur *est un grammairien, mais je doute que cela suffise à lui conférer de ton point de vue un quelconque crédit.



plazbovo said:


> où décéder veut dire "mourir de mort naturelle'. Donc JFK n'est pas décédé ???


Concernant ce sens restreint de _décéder_, on pourra voir *ici* que c’est ainsi que Feraud (1787) définissait ce terme, également Littré (1872). Le dictionnaire de l’Académie a fait de même jusqu’à sa 8e édition exclue (1932).

Par ailleurs, on peut lire sur la *BDL *:


> Il semble que _décéder_ soit surtout employé pour parler d'une mort naturelle, et non pour faire référence à une mort accidentelle ou à une mort violente.






plazbovo said:


> Mais je constate que mes arguments ne sont pas considérés par ceux qui ont réagi à mes posts


Ah bon ? C’est que tu auras mal entendu mon post, alors (ou que je n’aurai pas été claire). Ou bien, c’est moi qui n’ai pas compris ce que tu voulais démontrer.



plazbovo said:


> Les hommes font les langues, et nous sommes ces hommes.


En effet. 
Et c'est ainsi que les hommes du XXe siècle et du suivant tendent à donner à _décéder _un sens moins restreint que leurs prédécesseurs.


----------



## plazbovo

k@t said:


> Et c'est ainsi que les hommes du XXe siècle et du suivant tendent à donner à _décéder _un sens moins restreint que leurs prédécesseurs.


Tiens donc ! le sens du mot décéder aurait évoluer ? mais pour quelle raison ? sinon parce que ce sont les hommes et non une loi qui donne leur sens aux mots ?
Et alors pourquoi le verbe mourir ne pourrait-il pas être conjugué avec l'auxiliaire avoir (avoir mouru) ? Ne pas évoluer, c'est le propre des langues mortes, ou plutôt des langues qui ont déjà mouru.


----------



## k@t

plazbovo said:


> sinon parce que ce sont les hommes et non une loi qui donne leur sens aux mots ?


Je ne sais pas si quelqu’un a soutenu l’inverse dans ce fil (j’en doute, mais j’ai la flemme de tout relire), en tout cas, certainement pas moi.


plazbovo said:


> Et alors pourquoi le verbe mourir ne pourrait-il pas être conjugué avec l'auxiliaire avoir (avoir mouru) ?


Décidément, si quelques-uns ont peut-être du mal à franchir certains murs, je me demande si de ton côté tu n’as pas quelques difficultés à déchausser tes lunettes « _personne ne me comprend, tout le monde est vassalisé, tout le monde est nul en escalade, y a que moi qui suis libre, qui suis hyper trop fort en escalade et qui pense hors des sentiers battus _» qui m’ont l’air très très filtrantes, ou opaques, ou je-sais-pas-quoi-d'autre qui t’empêche de bien lire ce que les autres écrivent, puisque c’est exactement ce que j’ai dit plus haut.


plazbovo said:


> Ne pas évoluer, c'est le propre des langues mortes


Et, oui, bien sûr qu’une langue vivante ne cesse d’évoluer, simplement, il se trouve que pour l’heure, en français de France, c’est la forme _est mort_ qui est d’usage. Il a pu / il peut en aller autrement ailleurs ou dans d’autres temps, ce pourrait également être le cas dans le futur, ici ou ailleurs.

Tu peux toujours essayer de lancer la chose, ça prendra peut-être.


----------



## plazbovo

k@t said:


> Tu peux toujours essayer de lancer la chose, ça prendra peut-être.



Ah enfin un retour qui a du sens par rapport à mon propos ! Même si on n'est pas d'accord avec ma réflexion (qui depuis le début n'est qu'une réflexion que j'essaie d'exposer), jusqu'ici je ne lisais que des rappels de cours de français. Car oui je suis au courant qu'on ne dit pas "j'ai mouru", oui je suis au courant que des académiciens ont fixé des règles pour utiliser la langue française et que pour nous faire comprendre nous devons tous parler le même langage, d'où cette académie qui sert de référence en cas de conflit.



k@t said:


> Je ne sais pas si quelqu’un a soutenu l’inverse dans ce fil.


Pas de manière explicite, mais si on met en avant une règle, et qu'on la pose comme une loi, alors on confond ce que j'appelle le normatif et le positif : ici j'entends par normatif ce qui devrait être, et le positif ce qui est.
Les règles de la langue française, c'est du domaine du positif (ce qui est, c'est ainsi qu'on doit dire). Ces règles sont fixées par les hommes (des académiciens par exemple) et sont faites pour être appliquées, puisque c'est "ce qui est".
Mais je ne discutais pas sur ce terrain. Je ne posais pas une question de français, car j'ai ce qu'il faut à ma disposition (bescherelle, etc.).
Ma question touchait au domaine du normatif (ce qui devrait être, c'est ainsi qu'on devrait dire). Et dans ce cas seulement ces lois sont censées s'imposer à nous, afin d'améliorer notre sort. Le normatif permet d'avancer, cherchant à tendre vers la perfection, alors que le positif n'est qu'une photographie à un instant T de là où nous sommes parvenus.
Je voulais dire que les usages de la langue ne se décrètent pas par des académiciens, mais qu'ils s'imposent naturellement par les hommes qui cherchent à communiquer entre eux et qui donc cherchent à se faire comprendre.
En prônant le 'il a mouru" au passé composé je ne prétends pas que c'est ce qui se dit, mais je pense que ce serait plus logique, nptamment dans certains contextes que j'avais évoqués, que de dire "il est mort".
C'est tout. Pas de quoi crier à l'hérésie.


----------



## ancenis

plazbovo said:


> Ne pas évoluer, c'est le propre des langues mortes, ou plutôt des langues qui ont déjà mouru


Oui, la langue évolue, mais n'avez-vous pas considéré l'hypothèse que c'est justement cette évolution de la langue qui a fait disparaître cette forme ? On la croit réservée au parler populaire, mais elle a aussi fait des incursions dans l'écrit, puisqu'un linguiste aussi éminent que du Cange l'utilise au XVIIème siècle dans des notes sur l'histoire des princes de Moldavie et de Valachie (manuscrit 5047, Bibliothèque de l'Arsenal) dont voici une transcription (article p. 113-121, en particulier p.120):
http://revista.acadsudest.ro/Arhivă/Revista 2011/RESEE 2011.pdf


> _Alexandre vaivode de Moldavie fut chassé de ses estats par le despote l’an 1562 ; a mouru misérable deux ans après_.


(Même s'il devait compter Dracula parmi ses ancêtres, le sens de "a mouru" pour ce voïvode n'est évidemment pas qu'il "a mouru" provisoirement avant de ressusciter...) 

Plus sérieusement, par nature certes, les notes sont à la charnière du langage parlé et du langage écrit, on a donc de la chance de trouver cette occurrence, "a mouru" sous la plume d'un lettré devant être rarissime. Cependant:


plazbovo said:


> Je voulais dire que les usages de la langue ne se décrètent pas par des académiciens, mais qu'ils s'imposent naturellement par les hommes qui cherchent à communiquer entre eux


Pas tout à fait d'accord. L'usage d'en-bas est plus puissant que les normes d'en-haut aujourd'hui, parce que l'écrit et le savoir sont assez universellement répandus; mais quand ils étaient l'apanage d'une minorité de lettrés, leurs décisions étaient beaucoup plus prescriptrices, par exemple à ce moment-clé où s'est joué le devenir du français pour plusieurs siècles, à l'époque des Classiques.
Et justement, on pourrait faire l'hypothèse que le statut déjà trop populaire de "avoir mouru" au XVIIème siècle a non seulement empêché son intégration dans la grande entreprise de normalisation et de codification du français à l'époque classique, mais a en même temps confirmé sa relégation dans les formes fautives.
Remarquez par exemple comment, pour l'effet comique, est modulé l'emploi du verbe mourir dans cette comédie plus tardive, alors que l'essentiel est déjà quasiment fixé (Le chirurgien anglois, 1774): "je suis mort", "que vous mourriez" pour Cassandre et Isabelle les Français, "il sera mouru", "il mouré certainement" pour Cotouel, le chirurgien anglais:
Le Chirurgien anglois , parade. Par M.***
Ce qui était dans la norme pour un du Cange doit un siècle plus tard déclencher l'hilarité d'un public.
Donc évolution de la langue, bien  sûr, mais pour "mouru", cette évolution est terminée, sa carrière a avorté au XVIIème siècle, peut-être même un peu avant, quand "Il est mort", conforme à l'usage de ceux qui écrivaient en plus de parler, l'emporta, et en général, pour ne pas dire toujours, l'évolution d'une langue ne fait pas machine arrière.


----------



## atcheque

ancenis said:


> Oui, la langue évolue, mais n'avez-vous pas considéré l'hypothèse que c'est justement cette évolution de la langue qui a fait disparaître cette forme ?


Ah ouf, bravo


----------



## plazbovo

ancenis said:


> l'écrit et le savoir sont assez universellement répandus; mais quand ils étaient l'apanage d'une minorité de lettrés, leurs décisions étaient beaucoup plus prescriptrices ...



Vous parlez des lettrés. Là je ne partage pas votre analyse, car vous semblez placer l'écrit au-dessus des paroles. L'écrit est une chose, le parler en est une autre. Voyez la langue arabe qui fait cette distinction assez nette entre le parler et l'écrit.
Je parle de la langue, et la langue, avant d'être écrite, a été parlée. L'écriture est même très tardive. C'est l'oral et non l'écrit qui fondamentalement impose la construction d'une langue.



ancenis said:


> mais pour "mouru", cette évolution est terminée, sa carrière a avorté au XVIIème siècle, peut-être même un peu avant, quand "Il est mort", conforme à l'usage de ceux qui écrivaient en plus de parler, l'emporta, et en général, pour ne pas dire toujours, l'évolution d'une langue ne fait pas machine arrière.


Comment savez-vous que sa carrière est terminée ? Comment savez-vous si "mouru" ne va pas renaître de ses cendres, un jour ou l'autre, sous mon impulsion ou sous celle d'un autre ?
Vous dites que l'évolution d'une langue ne fait pas machine arrière. Il y a des exemples de mots abandonnés puis revenus à la vie : la ville de Saint-Petersbourg !
Le françois est d'ailleurs un autre exemple, non ? Avant la Renaissance, il désignait la langue vulgaire et non juridique (avant Villers-Cotterêt). Aujourd'hui on peut recourir à ce mot pour désigner le français parlé du temps du "premier François" (vous me suivez ?) lol
En réalité, la langue prend telle ou telle direction, et c'est ce qu'on appelle rétrospectivement l'évolution. Il ne s'agit pas de faire machine arrière, mais de s'adapter à notre société.


----------

